# Best marine aquarium forum ?



## Deano3 (2 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone i have been thinking of looking into marine setup and want a forum thats as helpful and busy as thos one any one tried many ?

I am on ultimate reef but not sure what one busiest and most helpful any opinions 

Thanks dean 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parablennius (3 Jul 2017)

Have you tried ReefCentral?


----------



## Deano3 (3 Jul 2017)

No might have to check that out i should have put this in section below and fish clubs etc is that a busy forum 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (3 Jul 2017)

British marine forums are pretty quiet so I'd have a look at reef2reef, it's American but active and full of nice people.


----------



## Kitbag (3 Apr 2018)

http://www.ultimatereef.net/ Is excellent. That’s the one I use the most.


----------



## Killamanjaro (3 Apr 2018)

Reef2Reef is brilliant, its a US forum but everything you want to know is answered quickly. Ultimatereef is also great if you're wanting a UK specific forum, not as busy as Reef2Reef but still worth signing up to.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Apr 2018)

Parablennius said:


> ReefCentral


Just bare in mind you need to translate a lot of stuff back into 'English' and they do seem to do things a bit differently in America.
Ultimatereef.net I also found the best and busy enough- far busier than on here.


----------



## foxfish (3 Apr 2018)

You could start a thread on this forum, plenty of X reefers on here.


----------



## Danny (3 Apr 2018)

Ultimate reef is a bit uptight, the salty box is nice and relaxed.


----------



## Kitbag (3 Apr 2018)

foxfish said:


> You could start a thread on this forum, plenty of X reefers on here.



And current ones


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (3 Apr 2018)

agree with above, I'm an active reefer but newish to planted tanks so no reason not to start a thread on here.


----------



## kadoxu (4 Apr 2018)

+1 for Ultimate Reef but this thread is from last summer.


----------



## Gabriel19 (25 Apr 2018)

I joined a Facebook page called Devon Marine Fish. Lots of people that are eager to give advice


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Apr 2018)

https://www.reef2reef.com/

Hobbyist from around the world come and tall salt at Reef 2 Reef.


----------

